# Summer camps for children in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anybody have any info on summer camps being organised for the children who are in Dubai this summer? I had a look at a couple of them and they start at AED 150 for half a day!  Are they all this expensive?


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Anybody have any info on summer camps being organised for the children who are in Dubai this summer? I had a look at a couple of them and they start at AED 150 for half a day!  Are they all this expensive?


Hi Pamela,
I'm running a series of one week workshops if your children are into Performing Arts.
They will get drama lessons, dance lessons and singing lessons, and rehearse a show to perform at the end of the week.

As to cost, it depends on the age group. My workshops for 4 to 7 year olds are Dhs 540 for 5 days, 3 hours per day. That's an hourly rate of Dhs 36.
My workshops for 8 to 16 year olds run for 5.5 hours per day and the cost is Dhs 850. That's Dhs 31 per hour.

Before I set up my classes, I used to think that extra-curricula activities here were ridiculously expensive. Now I know why: It's the arm and a leg the venues (schools and such-like) charge outside providers. I have a HUGE issue with this, and I will give you an example:
I have run my classes back home in the UK for 12 years. I hired a local school, and used 2 halls and 2 classrooms for 7 hours every Saturday. For the whole day, I paid £120.00 That's around Dhs 650 - 700, depending on the exchange rate.
Here, many schools think nothing of asking Dhs 600 for ONE hall for ONE hour!!
300 an hour per space is regarded as a bargain!!
So, if you feel holiday camps etc are expensive, it's not the provider making a fast buck - it's the venue!!! 

There's a good website for holiday camp listings too:
dubaikidz.biz

Hope you find what you're looking for 

Anna
StageAbility


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks so much Anna! My son is about 2 and a half years old so will not be able to join your classes unfortunately. However, I will have a look at the website.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bead Palace runs arts and craft summer camp at Kempinski MOE for 140 per session and 600 plus per week. Session lasts for 3 hours. Kids can choose from pottery, jewelry making, painting and snacks are- included too.

A bit pricey but worth it. They have a deal though at dealgobbler.com for 59/session but im not sure til when this lasts.


----------

